

RIP SYNHAK: How a midwestern hackerspace tore itself to shreds - tdfischer
https://medium.com/@tdfischer_/rip-synhak-7093ade6b943

======
esbranson
Forget Roberts Rules; The law is the most important set of books everyone has
memorized, yet no one has ever read (and cannot easily access even if they
wanted.) A few of my favorites from Wikipedia:

> _A maximum 900 copies of the Laws of Ohio are published and distributed_

> _The Ohio Revised Code is not officially printed_

I would think that alone would make corporate governance quite difficult in
practice. You can download any book off the Internet for extremely cheap, if
not free--except the law. Am I alone in thinking this _likely_ causes _major_
problems in a society based upon the "rule of law"? IMO poor corporate
governance is just one example of the failure of the rule of law caused by the
_willful_ negligence to _effectively_ publish the law which binds us.

